# Ebony   (Lanegreen Ebony)    not stolen



## finkle (10 May 2010)

14.3/15hh Black Mare...would be around 13 years old now. We sold Ebony around 6/7 years ago from the Leics area. My friend kept in contact with owners but lost numbers when mobile phone was replaced.

Believed to be in the Derby area. Would love to know how she is as often think of her.

Welsh Section D X


----------



## Bexaco (10 May 2010)

was she definitely welsh?


----------



## finkle (10 May 2010)

Im sure she was Section D/ Shire Cross.  I have a photo of her as a youngster and will dig it out.


----------



## spotty_pony (11 May 2010)

I knew an Ebony who lived in the Leics/Rutland area. She sadly passed away last year due to colic. Would be interested to see a photo. She was a lovely mare, and would have been about 13.


----------



## finkle (11 May 2010)

My heart skipped a beat then...praying its not her but I asked the question so I had to be prepared for anything...good or bad.

yes please post a picture, thank you very much for replying and your help.


----------



## finkle (11 May 2010)

Sorry misread your post..I will try and dig out my pic of her. It came with her passport and I must have kept it,


----------



## spotty_pony (11 May 2010)

Do you have facebook? It would be easier to show you photos on there. PM me if you prefer. The Ebony I know was really good out hacking, very good in traffic, but also fab at jumping too.


----------



## finkle (12 May 2010)

I have pm'd you.


----------



## finkle (14 May 2010)

Still searching for Ebony, believed may be Burton on Trent way. I have contacted the Welsh Pony Society but would still appreciate any help.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Bexaco (18 May 2010)

still waiting for a photo.... I would but as the horse is not mine I dont think its right!


----------



## Han&Pen1993 (30 December 2019)

Hi do you have any pictures of ebony?


----------

